# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  How do i plant plants in my viv?

## Fbt123

Hi all, im going to redo my fbt viv so that it has real plants in it. Im making abg mix as the substrate. Would i need all of the substrate to be abg or just the bits around the plants? Also can i use woodlice from my garden to clean up the frogs mess?
Here are the plants im using:
Fittonia arayoneura nana
asplenium nidas 
creeping fig

im planning on getting a bromeliad, can anyone give me some good suggestions. Bare in mind my viv is 45x45x45cm. If theres any more plants that will be good, please tell me. Thanks for helping

----------

